# My ABA/R1 carb manifold



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have been looking for a local welding shop to TIG it up and found one! They did a nicer job then I was looking for! Now I just need plug wires and some time to get it running!
This is what I started with . . .








This is what I have . . .








Couplers will be cut down a good bit for final install.


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: My ABA/R1 carb manifold (FROZEN337)*

wow very nice







keep an update as the project goes along its way







i always wondered about these on a aba http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: My ABA/R1 carb manifold (e-townvdub)*

Carbs are in!! Still need some time to figure out some stuff before I can start it
Crap cell pic


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: My ABA/R1 carb manifold (FROZEN337)*








i think im in luv







ive always wanted too do this too mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks great


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: My ABA/R1 carb manifold (e-townvdub)*

I want to make a second mani for the head Im building, so this set up will be for sale at some point!!


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: My ABA/R1 carb manifold (FROZEN337)*

kool well let me know when u have it up for sale because i may just be interested in it


----------



## alsu3 (May 29, 2008)

what carbs are you running?
oh never mind i just red the tittle hahaha how does it run?


_Modified by alsu3 at 8:09 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## Miami Blue (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: My ABA/R1 carb manifold (FROZEN337)*

Two questions!
Were you able to hook these carbs up to the brake booster?
What ignition system did you go with?


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: My ABA/R1 carb manifold (Miami Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Miami Blue* »_Two questions!
Were you able to hook these carbs up to the brake booster?
What ignition system did you go with?

I put a bung off the bottom of the second runner for vacuum for distributor and booster. 
Ignition is MKI and I dont plan on changing unless I have to. I am looking at getting a "custom" built MKI distributor to help tune and run better.


----------



## Miami Blue (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: My ABA/R1 carb manifold (FROZEN337)*

Thanks! 

My buddy had a dizzy built for his carb set up, workes vey nicely!


----------



## rocco858488 (Sep 14, 2005)

Keep the updates rolling!! Nice setup. Any video?


----------



## GTInoise (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: (rocco858488)*

How is this coming along? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (GTInoise)*

Need a new distributor right now . . .


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (FROZEN337)*

I have a couple of questions:
1. How much did all of this cost you?
2. Did you space out the carbs, or did you leave it stock?


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (franque)*

The carbs are not spaced, manifold was built to meet them.
Cost . . . 
$36 for the carbs on ebay (way below the norm!)
$50-ish for the mainfold parts (flange was $25 I think and 1.75" ID exhaust pipe from autozone)
$4 for ghetto window screen filters (UNI filters are toast)
$80-ish for Carter fuel pump 
$19 for Holley FPR (Autozone rewards rock!)
$3-ish for new rubber fuel line
$48 worth of new jets from the dealer (I didnt want to drill)
$2 for cable ends
$3 for fram fuel filter (nice metal one I bought broke)
$15-ish on hose clamps
$25 FPR gauge
$12 silicone couplers on ebay
total I spent is about $300 +/-, prolly forgot a few things.
Not getting smoking deals on some stuff, someone could do this on an ABA/16V for $400-$500-ish all day.
Few things to spend the good money on . . .
fuel pump, I went cheap and bought the Carter later
FPR, get the Holly, $39.95 from autozone and worth it.
Manifold. If you cant tig or dont know anyone that can weld it up, pay to have it done right.
Take the time to do things right, think things through. If you half arse like I tend to do, you will do them twice if your lucky!


_Modified by FROZEN337 at 3:44 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (FROZEN337)*

That's interesting, I think that my Carb spacing is different. My inner carbs are straight on, and the outer ones would need to be spaced in! 
EDIT: Oh wait, never mind, I'm an idiot, that is for an 8v, isn't it?


_Modified by franque at 8:45 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (franque)*

I wouldnt say idiot! Im running my carbs on a OBD1 ABA x-flow. 
On top of the listed "basic" parts, Im also running a 276 cam, cam gear, L/W crank pulley, 2 1/2" side exit "exhaust" (cherry bomb!)
The ABAs spacing is fine on the outter runners, the center 2 sit way close. A 16V should line up almost perfect.


----------



## V-tard (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: My ABA/R1 carb manifold (FROZEN337)*

Im getting my parts together to do the R1 carbs on 2.0 /16v. what i need to know is what igniting did you use or did you use a stand alone system?


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: My ABA/R1 carb manifold (V-tard)*

My set-up is on an ABA, need to read this . . .
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

the cheap filters are they the ones in the cell pic? if they are where did you get and the brand name?


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

UNI is the brand, ebay. Cant think of the PN, was a long time ago! They fit the the R1 carbs, 40mm. I paid about $30 shipped for all 4


----------



## K1vr6 (May 27, 2010)

*aba whit r1 carbs*

hey if the swap works please give me more in fo thanks


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

It works now that I have the right distributor on the car! I was using the 1.6L off the stock motor, but I found out you have to use one off a 1.8L. Got it in and it fired right up. Need to move stuff from behind the car so I can get it out for a test drive! 

I'll update after I get it on the road and re-calibrate my wideband.


----------



## K1vr6 (May 27, 2010)

*aba/ r1carbs*

what distributor you use


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

I got a 1.8L unit off a MKI GTI. Got it in, wired and started right up, drives AWESOME now! Low/cruising RPM is a little rough, but floor . . . Look out Ricky Bobby!!


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

what ignition are you running? no need to swap over to mk3 stuff in the rabbit correct? id love to swap to single carbs but think itd be better to go aba at the same time.


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

Im using the stock MKI ignition control module, stock plug wires and a "blaster" MSD coil! Swap the ABA and run R1 carbs, all the cool kids are doing it! The Hardest part is the intake manifold. If you cant/dont have a friend that can tig weld, you have to pay some joker to do it. I did 99% of my swap/build myself. Hardest part was time!


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

sweet, a friend of mine is a awsome welder, did my skid plate for me so i was thinking of having him weld it up. what size jets are you running?


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll have to double check, I think they are "179"? I bought a few sets of jets, didnt want to drill them. Jets are cheap from the dealer, buy a few and tune it.


----------



## bmxguy (Sep 18, 2008)

sounds good, thanks for your help. need to figure out if i wanna do this to my 84 volvo 245 or 84 gti....


----------



## Gin (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice job and write up. I think a lot of people are thinking about this due to the high cost of the other options. 

I'm actually soon to be local in the CNY region. Might need the number of the guy who put that manifold together for you and some tuning advice!


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

Once you get up this way, there is a good number of dubbers in the Syracuse area. Not man of us where I am (hour north of Syracuse!), Fort Drum/Watertown. I wont be here much longer. I cant think of the guy that helped me with my manifold, but I will find his number. Any questions you have, feel free to ask!


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

Quick question on your manifold. What is the length of the manifold from the flange to the carbs? Also did you angle it up at all? I am working on the same setup for a mk1 and want to know how the spacing works out. 

Thanks


----------



## Diogenes_VR6 (Apr 15, 2012)

love it!!!! im doing the same to my 8v mk1 caddy!!!!im using 34 mm carbs from kawazaki!!!


----------

